# Deer Processor Lost my Meat



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

So i get called from the processer last week saying my summer sausage is ready. I go up yesterday to get it and the guy says "we cant find it". He goes back to looking for it and disapears for bout 10 min. He them comes back saying we cant/dont have it. I told him that i was called about a week ago saying it was all here and it was ready. The guy says yeah im the one that called you. 

I told him i want my deer and what i ordered. He said well give me a min. He goes over and grabs the other deer orders and disappears in the back. He them comes out and says well I have 1/2 your order of jalapeno summer sausage but i dont have the regular you ordered. I told him once again that i want my order and that i need the regular because i have some people that cant have the spicy. 

He takes the other deer orderes again and goes into the back room. He then comes out says since i dont have your regular summer sausage, I can give you more of the jalapeno. I said NO, so he goes into the back again. I see him flipping thur the other deer orders, and he looks at one and disappears into the back. He then comes out with regular summer sausage and puts it in my pile. I paid then left the store. After I left i called the ODNR, and advised them of what had happened. How does one loose processed deer meat? The thing that worries me, the stuff i got may have been out of someone elses order, since they flat out told me that they dont have my stuff.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

TomC said:


> The thing that worries me, the stuff i got may have been out of someone elses order, since they flat out told me that they dont have my stuff.



Of course it came out of someone else's deer, but that is how it is done anyways with the summer sausage. It would not be cost efficient to do a single deer at a time. What happens is they throw a batch together from many deer and then divide it up. 

What sucks is that someone else's orders are going to be a little light.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Of course it came out of someone else's deer, but that is how it is done anyways with the summer sausage. It would not be cost efficient to do a single deer at a time. What happens is they throw a batch together from many deer and then divide it up.
> 
> What sucks is that someone else's orders are going to be a little light.


I believe that is what the OP said.....


> The thing that worries me, the stuff i got may have been out of someone elses order,


He never even commented about it being out of someone else's deer....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i went and picked up my deer a few years ago. and it just seemed like i had alot of meat for one deer. so i said something. we got to looking and one of the boxes belonged to someone elce. the ticket that had been put in the box had fell down in the side of the meat. and the box was sitting next to mine so they just thought it was part of my deer. if i hadnt said something someone would have been in your shoes. we are all human and at some point most of us are going to make a mistake. i know that really sucks when they make there mistake with your meat,LOL. but it happens.

then there is that 10% that never make mistakes,LOL. but im not lucky enough to be perfect.
sherman


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

This is why I do all my own....plus I'm cheap


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> This is why I do all my own....plus I'm cheap


+1 amen brother


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I had a Deer done in NY years back. I had been to this guy a couple of times before. He just happened to have a young boy helping him take Packages of the frozen Venison out of his Freezer to give to the Clients this time. Apparently, He gave mine to somebody else before it was frozen. The Client brought it all back - and it was placed back in the Freezer to Freeze. It froze okay and tasted great - but the Blood had run out of the Wrapping Paper and made a frozen, bloody Coating on the Paper. Kind of nasty for Handling and Storage. I know that I got all of my Meat, though. I would not be happy if I paid for Sausauge and got Ripped-Off like you did.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

The thing that really made me upset was the fact that he said if i wanted to wait a couple weeks he would be able to fill my order. I called and left a message with ODNR, something about the whole deal didnt sound quiet right.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Not trying to start anything but... you knew you took someone elses meat (which is wrong) then you called this guy out to the odnr?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I take pride in all my kills and try to never gut shoot something.....I would hate to get some meat from someone else .... that didn't take as much care as I try and do.....just saying.....from the time of the kill to the table.... I know exactly where my meat has been....that's why it is always sooooooooo good


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

I know a guy who took a deer to a processor before dropped it off to get cut up and caped out. They told him to return the next day to pick up the head. Lol we show up and they give him a giant 8pt head. 3 times the size of the one he dropped off. He said damn if I knew y'all enlarge deer like this id have brought all my bucks to you. Then returned the head and they found his and gave it to him. You think losing meat is bad what if he had taken the rack someones buck of a lifetime home and you got his man I would scream

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

TomC said:


> The thing that really made me upset was the fact that he said if i wanted to wait a couple weeks he would be able to fill my order. I called and left a message with ODNR, something about the whole deal didnt sound quiet right.


He was probably hoping that you could wait until the next bulk batch was ready ? (if someone got your order they wouldn't be on the list anymore)

I'm not sure how all places work but the place I used in the past weighed the meat and I actually got back a little more weight (due to the pork and other additives) but it wasn't a big difference.

One time I went to pick mine up (they called and said it was ready) and when I got there they said it wasn't ready but it would be in 10 days ? (figured they gave my order to someone else or called to many people) not much can be done ? I waited and got my order 10 days later when the next batch was done.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

This is exactly why I was never a big fan of deer sausage or trail bologna.You dont know whose rotten gut shot deer you are eating.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I dont know for sure if it was someone elses deer. I didnt see into the cooler where they got it from. I said it could have been someone elses pile. How would i know if it was out of someone elses? I would of had to go in the cooler with them and physically watch them the entire time to see where it came from. I told the odnr the same thing and he said yeah it could have been someone elses but without physically sitting in the cooler watching them i wouldnt know for sure where it came from. He said its the down fall of dealing with certain processers that deal with large quantities of meat like that. 

After this me and the wife decided to not do buisness again with this processer and go else where. Im waiting for the ODNR to call me back on what he found out. He was going to stop in and take a look at the processer.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

every prosseser is checked by the odnr and the dept of health reguarly. it doesnt sound like he screwed you on any of your meat{steaks,roast ect..} just your sausage,smokies ect.. i wouldnt worry about it so much, it sounds like he is trying to get you what you ordered. when you drop off a deer, there is no way for someone to know how much summer sausage you will get out of your deer. thats why they sell it to you buy the pound. if you want 100 lbs of sausage, they will sell it to you. most of them are not allowed to sell deer meat to public, only to the customers who bring them deer. there are so many people who bring in deer and only want the back straps and hind roasts. then there are a ton of other people who drop off a deer and never come back to pick them up. they use all the by-products and left overs for smokies, jerky, sausage ect...so you will never know if it came from your deer. as long as they make it right for you and the sausage is tasty, i wouldnt loose any sleep over it. these prossesers are not getting rich cleaning deer and when people are involved mistakes happen.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah with the smoked meat you never know whose deer it is from. I used to have a processor that would give me free processing for the year if I let him send my first few deer of the year off to get made into the smokies. So I know that when you ordered that stuff from there it was definitely not your deer you where getting back.


----------

